# FFFFFires!



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FFS. Here we are at the end of the hottest & driest summer in years with countless bushfires throughout the country & 16 dead because of it...... and last night a full half inch of rain & what do I see when I look out the window this evening? - Some dozy ****** has got a bonfire going slap bang in the middle of the damn village!
Talk about nucking futs! Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just the same over here TM. Some nutter clearing a piece of land has a pile that would even make Guy Fawkes proud.


----------

